# Acura Integra Type R (model!!!)



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I saw an Integra Type R in a hobbyshop a little while ago, so i build it and it came out great! Just though i would post some pics of this while i wait to scan the recent pics of my B12. Enjoy. Oh by the way, i went to the hobbyshop today to get some white paint and i saw a 300ZX twin turbo on the shelf. So guess what my next project is...!


















here a few more on my pic site (hit the link in my signature)


-Nick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pretty sweet.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*

i made the same one!!! i painted mine black and painted the 5 spoke rims gold! lookin good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Im dieing to do one of these--Have U guys seen the Modifiers Cars.. They only got Integras - Civics- and Eclipses but they come with everything from rims to body kits...

Im gonna get an Escalade--this is the one I want...
http://modifierscars.com/series4/6.jpg

I think I can really have sum fun with these--I might just get an SI of Type R ...... --DID I JUST SAY THAT????!!!!....lol


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i think i have that escalade. altho i've only seen the black one and cream one....i got the cream one. but the one in that pic looks silver. anyway, the cream one looks sweet with the chrome 22's


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

*Re: LOL*

thanks guys! 

whiteb14-> sweet, that would be really cool lookin! take some pics!

-Nick


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*I WILL!!*

ill get pics 2nite.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SO wut U guys are doing are actual hobby type models not Modifiers right???

I dont care I just want to play with sum cars.....LOL


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*YEA*

its the hobby kits... but im dyin' to cop some of those modifiers. ill never be too old 4 toy cars!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *SO wut U guys are doing are actual hobby type models not Modifiers right???
> *


yep, the kinda that you buy at your local hobby store, paint and then assemble with glue (not snap together). 

i have to say those modifiers do look neat though. you can never go wrong with toy cars.


-Nick


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *yep, the kinda that you buy at your local hobby store, paint and then assemble with glue (not snap together).
> 
> i have to say those modifiers do look neat though. you can never go wrong with toy cars.
> 
> ...


Yup the Modifiers are on my X-Mas list....


----------

